
Why LaCroix sparkling water is suddenly everywhere - gkop
http://www.vox.com/2016/6/20/11666314/lacroix-sparkling-water-seltzer
======
cypherg
Little bit late on the post I'd say. I started seeing LaCroix at every single
startup around 2013. It's the only logical choice. No sugar, no calories,
check. Cold, fizzy, and tasty, check.

